# توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل



## عليالعاني (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - عراقي محتاج مساعدتكم -
ارغب اليوم في طرح نقاش علمي رصين مدعم بالحقائق والدلائل والثوابت العلمية فقط لا غير 
وارجو من يود ان يواصل فن الانتقاص من الافكار والشكر الفارغ للمواضيع ارجو الانسحاب من الن 
الموضوع الذي ارغب بطرحه توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح اعلم انكم ستقولون موضوع مطروح وموجود 
لا ارغب منكم افادتي وافادت الجميع واتمنى ان اوضح الفكرة والهدف والطريقة الاساسية للموضوع لكي لا 
نختلف في دهاليز وطرق تبعدنا عن الموضوع الاساسي 
الفكرة :توليد الكهرباء من الرياح
الهدف انتاج طاقة كهربائية محدودة الاستخدام لا تتجاوز 5 كي في اي 
الطريقة وسناتي على ذكر الطريقة وكما يلي 


ربط دوارة رياح بقطر 3 متر من مادة الورق المقوى مغطى بمادة الفايبر كلاس
على داينمو سيارة ذو حجم معين على ان يكون سهل الحركة وقليل الممانعة وهذا الداينمو بالتالي مربوط على بطاريات شحن ذات فولتيات 12 فولت وامبيرية 200 امبير وليكن كاساس عدد بطاريتيتن في البداية بعد ذلك وهنا هي المسالة ان العاكس للتيار او ما يسمى الانفيرتر كما اعلم لا يولد تردد او هيرتزية وارجو التصحيح ان كان اعتقادي خاطيء والمشكلة الثانية كمية التيار المراد توليدها اتصور لايستطيع الانفيرتر توليدها او عكسها من لتيار المستمر الى متناوب 
لذا افكر بربط محرك تيار مستر على البطاريات مباشرة ثم يربط هذا المحرك بواسطة كوبلن فلنج الى راس توليد خمسة كي في اي 

موضوع النقاش 

هل يمكن لهذه الفكرة التطبيق ؟
ما حجم المحرك المطلوب والممكن استخدامه في المنظومة لربطه مع المولد ؟
وهل يمكن ربط داينمو سيارة عدد 2 على دوارة الريح بوسطة مسننات للاستفادة من مجموع توليدهما ؟
​​*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 أغسطس 2009)

عليالعاني قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - عراقي محتاج مساعدتكم -​*
> 
> 
> *الفكرة :توليد الكهرباء من الرياح*
> ...


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس علي

* اشكر لك إهتمامك وهذا ليس مدحاً*
وثقتك..
ودعني ألخص ماأورد في نقاط

* توليد الكهرباء من الرياح*
* الهدف : انتاج طاقة كهربائية بقدرة 5 كي في اي *
*الطريقة : *​
*ربط دوارة رياح بقطر 3 متر من مادة الورق المقوى مغطى بمادة الفايبر كلاس*​
*إستخدام داينمو سيارة ذو حجم معين على ان يكون سهل الحركة وقليل الممانعة *​
* بطاريات شحن ذات فولتيات 12 فولت وامبيرية 200 امبير (لوصل الدينامو بها) وليكن كاساس عدد بطاريتيتن في البداية بعد ذلك وهنا هي المسالة ان*​
* العاكس للتيار او ما يسمى الانفيرتر كما اعلم *​
*لا يولد تردد او هيرتزية وارجو التصحيح ان كان اعتقادي خاطيء*​
* والمشكلة الثانية كمية التيار المراد توليدها اتصور لايستطيع الانفيرتر توليدها او عكسها من لتيار المستمر الى متناوب *​

*لذا افكر بربط محرك تيار مستر على البطاريات مباشرة ثم يربط هذا المحرك*​
* بواسطة كوبلن فلنج الى راس توليد خمسة كي في اي *​
*هل يمكن لهذه الفكرة التطبيق ؟*
*ما حجم المحرك المطلوب والممكن استخدامه في المنظومة لربطه مع المولد ؟*
*وهل يمكن ربط داينمو سيارة عدد 2 على دوارة الريح بوسطة مسننات للاستفادة من مجموع توليدهما ؟*

--------------------
إحتياجات المشروع الأساسية : 
دوارة رياح ، داينمو سيارة ذو حجم معين، بطاريات شحن ذات فولتيات 12 ،العاكس للتيار ، محرك تيار مستر ، كوبلن فلنج 

كما يتضح أخي علي ان هناك اسئلة كهربائية يقتضي الحال الإجابة عليها قبل البدء.
يمكنك طرح السؤال أيضا في قسم الهندسة الكهربائية 
فقد نجد إجابة على هذه الأسئلة 
وبالتالي نذلل العقبات التي قد تحد من تطبيق الفكرة.

بارك الله فيك.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.

​


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي المهندس علي
> 
> * اشكر لك إهتمامك وهذا ليس مدحاً*
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا 

وللمزيد من التوضيح لبعض النقاط الفنية 

1 يمكنك استخدام دينامو سييارة مرسيدس موديل حديث = بالطبع مستعمل او وارد من الخارج 

للماذا لانه بيعطي قدرة كهربية = 8 دينامو من الموديلات القديمة واللتى خرجها الكهربي 30 الى 50 امبير 

فخرجه الكهربي بيصل الى 300 أمبير 

ونظرا لغلاء سعرة الجديد منه 600 دولار 

فيمكن الوصول لشئ افضل عن طريق احضار دينامو سيارة مستعمل واعطاؤة للفنى المتخصص فى لف الوشائع = الملفات الكهربية وعلية ان يضاعف قطر السلك المستخدم فمثلا ان كان 0,8 ديزم

يرفعها الى 1,7 ديزم

لتحصل على امبير اعلى مع مراعاة قواعد لف الوشائع = يمكن الاخوة بمنتدى الكهرباء يعطوا تفاصيل افضل منى فى هذا المجال

وهنا ستحصل على كهرباء = 300 a في 12v = تساوى 3.600 w بمعنى ثلاثة ونصف كيلووات كهرباء 

وهى تكفى لشحن الكثير من البطاريات 
البطارية والواحدة تشحن بمتوسط 17 أمبير ساعة لعدد 6 ساعات تقريبا قد تزيد وقد تنقص حسب مستوى وحجم البطارية 
وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك::::::::::::::


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

* دوارة رياح بقطر 3 متر من مادة الورق المقوى مغطى بمادة الفايبر كلاس.*

أخي الفاضل علي العاني ..
هل سبق لكم صناعة هذه الدوارة .. حيث ان طريقة التصنيع .. ووضع المواد.. وتغطيتها..
ينبغي ان تكون بحرفية ...وأقصد مصنعية دقيقة .. أخذاً بالإعتبار الإهتزازات .. وعدد ووضع الريش.. وغيره من امور التصنيع.

أشكر للأخ م. فجر الصباح إضافته ..
فقد وضع ملاحظات قيمة .

كما أرجو ان تضع أسئلتك الكهربية في قسم الهندسة الكهربية.
بعنوان مقترح (( اسئلة كهربائية بخصوص توليد طاقة كهربية من طاقة الرياح))

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## عليالعاني (27 أغسطس 2009)

اني شاكر لكل من الاستاذ الدكتور باشراحيل والاخ فجر الصباح الذي افادني بكثير من الملاحظات الدقيقة والمفيدة 
اما بخصوص سوال الدكتور عن تصميم الدوارة فاني قمت بعمل نموذج مصغر بحجم 1 الى خمسة من الاصلي وقد اشتغل بصورة رائعة وتامة ودقيقة والحمد لله وتبقى المشكلة في ربط وتوليد الكهرباء واتمنى ان تستمر المناقشات البناءة 
واكرر شكري للجميع


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

شاهد هذا الفديو ستستفيد منه كثيرا 
فهو من باكستان لشباب باكستانى استطاعوا من امكانيات محلية توليد الكهرباء 
واستخدموا مواسير ال pvc لعمل الزعانف ومحل لقطع غيار السيارات المستعملة لشراء الداينمو 

وفمبارك لهم 





*500w Wind Turbine Made By Syed Toseef Haider With Express News Team*




5KW Wind Turbine Made By Syed Toseef Haider Zaidi In Karachi Pakistan Contact +92-3332160916


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MAbg9vWelo&feature=channel


مولد كهربي اخر لهم 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkzk6Y7b-uA&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

*How To Build A Wind Turbine For Free*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai27dyyuplA&feature=related


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*How To Build A Wind Turbine For Free*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muj8H8JNz90

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muj8H8JNz90



==================



*How to Build Your Own Wind Turbine For Home*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNw0ZKq1O6Q&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNw0ZKq1O6Q&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مولدات رياحة محلية الصنع من براميل الماء 

*Micro eolico a La Spezia - Micro homemade wind turbine - Savonius*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKc3CDpmHJQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKc3CDpmHJQ&feature=related


----------



## zmzm2 (14 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووورين


----------

